# Bouncer Problem



## Kaps (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo an alle...

Ich hab da n kleines Problem auf das ich keine Antwort mehr weiss...

Ich habe erfolgreich einen PsyBNC auf meinem Debian sarge Rootserver installiert.
Nach einem Neustart (also der BNC hüpft ins Netz) ist er da..alle Channel und was so dazugehört. Disconnecte ich aber und reconnecte wieder zeigt er mir den Channel nicht mehr an in dem ich war. Er ist laut Q-Net aber online und benennt sich als Online um.

Kann mir da wer helfen woran das liegt?


----------



## Flex (30. Juli 2006)

> [-psyBNC] BHELP LEAVEQUIT - If set to 1, parts all channels on quit


Schau doch mal ob diese Option bei dir aktiv ist.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (31. Juli 2006)

Hi,
kann es sein, dass du, wenn du dich aus dem IRC ausloggst, alle Fenster zuvor schließt ? 
Sollte dem so sein, kann ich nur sagen, dass du die Fenster geöffnet lassen musst, da der PsyBNC sonst ja nicht weiß welche er wieder öffnen soll beim erneuten Einloggen 

Ich meine auch, dass es auch voreingestellt ist, dass sich die Fenster beim Einloggen wiederherstellen, von daher keine Einstellungssache ist (es gibt bestimmt die möglichkeit dies auszustellen aber voreingestellt ist es bestimmt).

Gruss


----------

